# Guppies in Trouble: External Parasites?



## EmilyGrace (Jan 13, 2015)

*Guppies in Trouble: Parasites?*

Please help. We have a 10 gallon tank with 6 male guppies, a platy, and 2 female bettas in it. 
A little over a week ago one of our smaller male guppies started spending a lot of time near the water's surface, we did a water change in case it was ammonia poisoning (we do 25% every week and 100% every month). 
Fish died a few days later, and I chalked it up to bad pet store genetics.

Now another of our guppies (Little Nick) has started doing the same thing, hanging out near the water's surface and it's been 4 days since we've observed him eating. We did another 100% water change to no effect. I thought he might be going blind so I quarantined him in a small heated goldfish bowl with no plants to try to get him to eat. No effect as of yet.

*It looks like there is a clear almost tubular appendage hanging down from Little Nick's anus- parasites? Can you tell from the picture? * It look like none I've seen online, and since quarantining him I have since noticed almost all the others have the clear appendage too.

I am at a loss for what this is and what I should do. Please help!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you're refers get o his gonopodium, a modified anal fin that is used in reproduction. Absolutely nothing to worry about. Most male livebearers utilize them.

I'm a bit concerned about your stocking though... Two females in one tank is not good at all for either of them.


----------



## EmilyGrace (Jan 13, 2015)

Female bettas are often kept in sororities, I thought. Suiko and Shiruba co-habitate without any problems that I've observed.

Gonopodium, huh. I feel really silly, I just read dangling things from anus means intestinal parasites and thought that must be what it was. If not parasites, what could the problem be?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sororities are very tricky, and even the most well-researched and optimally setup ones can end badly. To have a successful sorority, you need to have several females--four at the VERY least, but preferably six or more. With only two females, it is a definitely possibility that one will turn and start bullying the other.


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep that's his baby maker. 

That poor guys tail is shredded, tho. I think living with two female bettas is stressing him out and making him ill. Also platies need a group of other platies to feel safe so please consider either taking the single platy back to the pet store or setting up a new aquarium for just them.

Bettas male and female don't usually like other fish with long beautiful fins like guppies so if I had to bet then it would be that the bettas are the cause of his fin damage and they have him over stressed.


----------



## EmilyGrace (Jan 13, 2015)

From the first day, I have never seen the female bettas and guppies interact with each other. I suppose they must be if Little Nicks fins are shredded. 

Suiko and Shiruba stick close together, as if they enjoy the company, which is why we maintained the set up after the initial introduction. I haven't ever observed them be aggressive.

I will purchase another platy as soon as I can. And keep the guppies water clean while his fins heal. A separate enclosure for the females will be tricky due to the hurting wallet, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## EmilyGrace (Jan 13, 2015)

My apologies to everyone for not taking your advice earlier. We observed Shiruba nipping at Little Nick today while the other guppies huddled terrified in the other corner. 
We have separated her, and immediately the guppies are swimming about the tank freely and seeming more like their old selves than they have for days.

Little Nick bellied up shortly afterwards, but hopefully the rest of his tank mates will be ok now. :'(


----------

